# Do you Drive on the 4th July?



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated. 

Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I line my trunk of my car with plastic two layers thick. I go up to the boardwalk where the beaches pull up open it up and have nothing but ice cold Coke and water. I made a killing last year on it I don't think I drove but maybe 20 miles getting supplies. I had to refill three times.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Last 4th of July, I did Eats. It was busier than I thought. I made $140. Since we have Summerfest going on, I was going to work a few hours doing R/S. 

Happy 4th to you also!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Last 4th of July, I did Eats. It was busier than I thought. I made $140. Since we have Summerfest going on, I was going to work a few hours doing R/S.
> 
> Happy 4th to you also!


Thank you for sharing your experience and the image. I hope you break the record this year if you decide to drive


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NO, 2 years no Holidays. Holidays are for family.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My ass will be comfortably seated on the grass watching fireworks. 

Not worth it to me to deal with checkpoints, hammered pax, and the increased likelihood of being killed.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

It was the first holiday I drove... in 2015.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> NO, 2 years no Holidays. Holidays are for family.


I like that and I'm considering it as an option.



Benjamin M said:


> My ass will be comfortably seated on the grass watching fireworks.
> 
> Not worth it to me to deal with checkpoints, hammered pax, and the increased likelihood of being killed. :smiles:


Oh no....., don't want to get killed on the independence day


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


This will be my fourth July 4th coming up ..

I personally will drive during late morning mid day to get most people to their BBQs. Tips are always the best then. I stop at 3pm when all hell usually begins to break loose. Take my son to family's and watch fireworks and eat leftovers.

I think first year I did it at night .. not worth it .. drunks asking you to stop every time they hear a boom and event traffic and as Ben M said checkpoints everywhere

Happy 4th bro


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Maybe after 11pm to be many people walking around near fireworks displays by me. Last year tried going out a little to early not again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I like that and I'm considering it as an option.
> 
> 
> Oh no....., don't want to get killed on the independence day :frown:


Take the day off my friend. Spend time with your family. A few bucks ain't worth the shenanigans.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This will be my fourth July 4th coming up ..
> 
> I personally will drive during late morning mid day to get most people to their BBQs. Tips are always the best then. I stop at 3pm when all hell usually begins to break loose. Take my son to family's and watch fireworks and eat leftovers.
> 
> ...


That's a good one, I like the timing as I'm a day driver anyway, thank you.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I did July 4th in 2017. I went through my earnings and from 546pm to 12am I made about $250. Not bad when there was surge. I work in bay area.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Take the day off my friend. Spend time with your family. A few bucks ain't worth the shenanigans.
> 
> That's my 2 cents. :smiles:


Nothing like a chilled bear watching the firework. Priceless


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

No way in hell ... traffic is horrible and there are too many people walking around... just asking for a accident or a ticket


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Nothing like a chilled bear watching the firework. Priceless :smiles:


Chilled bear? ? Like the one I almost hit near the North Carolina border last week? ?

Yeah man. Enjoy the 4th as a man, not as a driver. But don't get stupid drunk and "call an Uber" ?

Food trucks, fireworks, and friends at my complex on the 4th. Looking for it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh, nell no!

Even if I wasn’t in the middle of a moving to our new house, I still wouldn’t drive. Nope. Even though driving minimum fare rides sounds pretty damn nice change after hauling stuff today. Still have two days to go...


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Chilled bear? ? Like the one I almost hit near the North Carolina border last week? ?
> 
> Yeah man. Enjoy the 4th as a man, not as a driver. But don't get stupid drunk and "call an Uber" ?
> 
> Food trucks, fireworks, and friends at my complex on the 4th. Looking for it. :smiles:


That's a man's plan, i like, I like


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> That's a man's plan, i like, I like :smiles:


Enjoy the 4th, buddy. 



TomTheAnt said:


> Oh, nell no!
> 
> Even if I wasn't in the middle of a moving to our new house, I still wouldn't drive. Nope. Even though driving minimum fare rides sounds pretty damn nice change after hauling stuff today. Still have two days to go...


Congrats on the new place  And Happy 4th! ??


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Enjoy the 4th, buddy. :smiles:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new place :smiles: And Happy 4th! ??


Why, thank you, Sir! Right back at ya! :thumbup:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, farts. Crossing my fingers. No matter what, I'm still not driving ?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, farts. Crossing my fingers. No matter what, I'm still not driving ?
> View attachment 332861


We have our fair share of problems here in Southern California, wilde fires, some earthquakes and horrible traffic jams, but you can't beat the climate, especially at coastal areas. On the 4th, high of 80s and lows of 60s. 
Benjamin,
I wish you the best 4th you ever had, the happiest, healthiest and unconditional love.
Cheers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience and the image. I hope you break the record this year if you decide to drive :smiles:


I'm not planning on breaking record on the 4th. Last Friday, I broke my R/S record with 31 trips and over $200 after gas. That's the record I'm hoping to break this Friday. I only posted screenshot because some say you can't make any $ on Eats. ?.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I went out driving last 4th of July. It was so slow I opted to brave the grocery store instead, I remember that distinctly. 

According to my calendar, the day before was good.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Didnt drive last year , but did in 2017 and did like $103 in like 6 hours of drive time. I plan on working a 6AM to 2:30 PM shift this year and then spend rest of the day with famly


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not planning on breaking record on the 4th. Last Friday, I broke my R/S record with 31 trips and over $200 after gas. That's the record I'm hoping to break this Friday. I only posted screenshot because some say you can't make any $ on Eats. ?.


Congrats, i believe you without any proof and I hope you do break your record soon with much more $$$ and less trips. Drive safe and happy 4th. Cheers


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hiking in the morning.

Spider-man at 1:00.

And probably drive in the evening. Will see how I feel though.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

The town has budgeted $3,000 for free rides. When it runs out (probably by 9PM tonight) all the cheap PAX will blame the driver. Going off line till Sunday.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm going to drive tonight, probably take a nap around 3a-5a and then drive for a few more hours then spend the rest of the day with my family and friends.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm not planning on breaking record on the 4th. Last Friday, I broke my R/S record with 31 trips and over $200 after gas. That's the record I'm hoping to break this Friday. I only posted screenshot because some say you can't make any $ on Eats. ?.


Im sure you would have made alot more driving people around. UE out here will earn you half the money for the same time that you can be doing UberX. Of course you can make money doing UE but giving rides is more profitable and less work.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im sure you would have made alot more driving people around. UE out here will earn you half the money for the same time that you can be doing UberX. Of course you can make money doing UE but giving rides is more profitable and less work.


Probably true. I'll know tomorrow!


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

I usually do. However last year unfortunately I was rear ended and ruined my night


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Dustinmc406 said:


> I usually do. However last year unfortunately I was rear ended and ruined my night


I hope you do well $$$$$ tomorrow without any indecent :smiles:


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I hope you do well $$$$$ tomorrow without any indecent :smiles:


I Hope everyone does well tomorrow as well


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't do holidays. As a matter of fact, I don't do nights, weekends which includes Wednesdays or whenever da hell else I don't feel like it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

My experience here in Raleigh had been lackluster ther last few years. Traffic is terrible, too many drivers, students gone and lots of folks at the beach. If it's bright red I may go out but I'm not driving for peanuts.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My experience here in Raleigh had been lackluster ther last few years. Traffic is terrible, too many drivers, students gone and lots of folks at the beach. If it's bright red I may go out but I'm not driving for peanuts.


I don't think it will be much different here in southern California with people going to the beaches and many out of town.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

Each market is different,,,I'm in a resort town that people flock too during the summer,,,4th of july is nuts,,,3 to 5X surge is not uncommon,,,even better than new years eve!


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

No way. Stay home.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

A few hours only. Food and drink money


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I will drive the cab. It is easy to find your passenger when you are driving a cab. He is the one with his hand in the air. In the Capital of Your Nation, I am not going to try to find these clueless UberX/Lyft users in these crowds. You know those to which I refer: the one with the "red" screen on his telephone. Which one of the fifty red telephone screens do you suppose that it will be?

. I will log on to Uber Taxi, as those users are far more hip than are UberX/Lyft users. Uber Taxi users actually understand that if they really want that ride, they should get to a place to which the driver actually can show up to fetch them.

Oh, and a good Fourth to everyone!


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

sadly yes. im broke as hell. business has been so slwo this month. i havent even made rent yet.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

UberwithDan said:


> sadly yes. im broke as hell. business has been so slwo this month. i havent even made rent yet.


I'm sorry to hear that. You're not alone, most of us do this for the side income as this trickle down economy is good only to a few and leaving many struggling. But it isn't sustainable, without prosperity for the masses, this cardhouse will collapse. They keep blowing air into this bubble with unconventional money politics by the Feds. The sad part is that when it bursts, still the rich gets richer and the poor even poorer. 
Please be safe and happy Fourth of July to you and all my hard working fellow drivers.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


It's like any other day. No big deal



Mkang14 said:


> I did July 4th in 2017. I went through my earnings and from 546pm to 12am I made about $250. Not bad when there was surge. I work in bay area.


That's awful for all those hours. No way I never worked for 250.00 in 6 hours and I been at this a year and a half


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

with out surge i do not do any event its the biggest day for ants NOT ME


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's like any other day. No big deal
> 
> 
> That's awful for all those hours. No way I never worked for 250.00 in 6 hours and I been at this a year and a half


Seriously, you are a troll. There's is no one clocking $40 an hour every 6 hour stretch.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't work:

- Nights

- Weekends

- Holidays

- Events

Life is too short to piss those away driving rideshare.


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


I'm out right now. I usually drive daytime, however it's off season here so not a lot going on just yet. (Palm Springs area) Hoping to get people to their destinations and then go home and let someone else take them home. ?

Everyone be safe.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's like any other day. No big deal
> 
> 
> That's awful for all those hours. No way I never worked for 250.00 in 6 hours and I been at this a year and a half


---------------------------
LOL !!!!! Are you saying that you make over $250 for 6 hours of driving ? In Minnesota ?? That is in the area of $500 before L/U take their cut. Please produce several screenshots and prove your statement. You forget that you are talking to people that drive daily and can spot an absurd statement immediately.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Turned on the app today and drove to the beachside Publix (grocery store with a deli) to get a Publix sub. I looked at the rider app and saw lots of ants but figured "what the hell" and turned on the app. I guess I just recently got to 90% acceptance rate again so Lyft gave me a ping offer and informed me that it was an estimated 3 minute trip going southwest (so $3 for me). <roll eyes> I just declined and promptly shut off both apps.

I don't know I might try it again later but it looks way too oversaturated out there.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Edited/Removed by Lissetti


Shhh. Keep that a secret. :wink:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Shhh. Keep that a secret. :wink:


You're right.....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


I drove a modified schedule, because *PEOPLE STILL NEED A RIDE TO WORK*. The city bus shuts down completely on the 4th of July.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Driving right now, lunchtime on the 4th. Town is quiet, mostly taking folks to yard parties. Business down, tips up.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Turned on the app today and drove to the beachside Publix (grocery store with a deli) to get a Publix sub.


Publix subs are ok, but I soooooo crave Publix Fried chicken...

Unfortunately the closest Publix to my location is 2,353 miles away. :frown:


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

6.4 earthquake rattles Southern California today at 10:33 am Pacific time. Largest in decades.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not having been brought up here (I'm from England), I'm not used to celebrating July 4th. And while I try to show respect to the country I live in, it's hard for me to get into the spirit of things the same way my wife (who is American) and kids (who have lived all their lives here) do. So yeah, I'll usually go out to drive for a few hours, and enjoy the quiet roads. In my limited experience, I seem to get more tips today than the rest of the year.

Anyway, happy July 4th everyone. And remember:









JK. Seriously though, happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Vud124 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah i drove today for 4 hours made 80$ pretty good stuff. I would have done more but meh too much traffic.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Not having been brought up here (I'm from England), I'm not used to celebrating July 4th. And while I try to show respect to the country I live in, it's hard for me to get into the spirit of things the same way my wife (who is American) and kids (who have lived all their lives here) do. So yeah, I'll usually go out to drive for a few hours, and enjoy the quiet roads. In my limited experience, I seem to get more tips today than the rest of the year.
> 
> Anyway, happy July 4th everyone. And remember:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's like any other day. No big deal
> 
> 
> That's awful for all those hours. No way I never worked for 250.00 in 6 hours and I been at this a year and a half


I thought it was pretty good ?‍♀


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


i'm taking the holiday off, with recent pay cuts in my market i think it's better to spend time with family.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Today, July.4 th, I drove from 11:45am to 3:30pm just to get a feel for it. My work area is located about 70 miles North West of Los Angeles and I usually drive during the day.

It was slower than a working Thursday. Tips were good and people well behaved. I'm sure it will be very busy tonight but without me, thank you very much. 

I believe the money is in hauling drunks tonight which isn't for me but I wish all my brave and hardworking fellow drivers lots of $$$$$ and safe drive. Happy Fourth.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

No. I do not drive on major national holidays. I use them as opportunities to devote time to other (often neglected) areas of my life.

I also do not drive in the vicinity of major events. Closed streets and super-slow traffic are bad for business.

Happy Independence Day.


----------



## UberBostonian79 (May 7, 2018)

I work the uber Boston market and the 4th is very crowded with road closures....its one holiday i take off... id rathet enjoy fireworks....and i go elsewhere too..... wont touch the boston fireworks crowd with a 10 foot pole


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


I first drove in 2015. Made the rookie mistake of going towards the coast and got caught in a massive traffic jam after a local parade. Won't do that again!!

This year I stayed inland for a few rides and was shocked how empty the freeways are. I'm in Cali.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I first drove in 2015. Made the rookie mistake of going towards the coast and got caught in a massive traffic jam after a local parade. Won't do that again!!
> 
> This year I stayed inland for a few rides and was shocked how empty the freeways are. I


I'm in Southern California as well and worked a few hours during the day. Yes, it was unusually slow on the FWYs. I'm not sure why but maybe earthquake had something to do with it !!??



Tom Oldman said:


> We have our fair share of problems here in Southern California, wilde fires, some earthquakes and horrible traffic jams, but you can't beat the climate, especially at coastal areas. On the 4th, high of 80s and lows of 60s.
> Benjamin,
> I wish you the best 4th you ever had, the happiest, healthiest and unconditional love.
> Cheers.


Did I mention earthquake yesterday???

Happy Fourth of July! 5 reasons millions of Americans have no reason to celebrate

https://on.mktw.net/2MiUWZc


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I drove from around 2pm to 7. Kept getting horrible rides. Another RVA driver did substantially better. 

Off the road before the crazy stuff, drove through some horrible rain. Things cleared up just enough for fireworks all around the city, including at my building.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm in Southern California as well and worked a few hours during the day. Yes, it was unusually slow on the FWYs. I'm not sure why but maybe earthquake had something to do with it !!??
> 
> 
> Did I mention earthquake yesterday???
> ...


I might have made a mistake. There's more surge tonight than I've seen in months!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Tom Oldman said:


> I started rideshare last year, September 2018. This would be my first 4th of July with Uber/Lyft. Your feedbacks are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy 4th to all my fellow drivers.


I work in a fairly large city, San Diego. The beach areas are a drag, because the traffic makes them not profitable.

I start about 10 am and work until 6 on the 4th. I did $150 today. If I had worked later, of course, I could have made a lot more. I do not drive at night, period. Millenials can't seem to hold there liquor. I dont remember this being as big of a problem when I drove a cab in the 70s, as it is today. I'd rather make less than worry about someone puking in my car. it happen once back in 2014, it was gnarly, and I says to myself, never again.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I might have made a mistake. There's more surge tonight than I've seen in months!!


From what I hear first hand from friends driving in LA for a few years now, the drunks on the 4th of July are more aggressive than the regular weekend intoxicated riders. It also depends on driver's mood and attitude. I personally despise verbally and physically impaired and out of control drunks and that's why I'm a day driver. But again, some drivers have a way to deal with them, I don't.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I enjoyed the day, watched fireworks from my deck. Waited for some traffic to simmer down. Did three rides all surge, home two hours later. Having a beer now.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I work in a fairly large city, San Diego. The beach areas are a drag, because the traffic makes them not profitable.
> 
> I start about 10 am and work until 6 on the 4th. I did $150 today. If I had worked later, of course, I could have made a lot more. I do not drive at night, period. Millenials can't seem to hold there liquor. I dont remember this being as big of a problem when I drove a cab in the 70s, as it is today. I'd rather make less than worry about someone puking in my car. it happen once back in 2014, it was gnarly, and I says to myself, never again.


Lovely, well said, especially the part with millennials and night driving. Great response, thank you.



Roadmasta said:


> I enjoyed the day, watched fireworks from my deck. Waited for some traffic to simmer down. Did three rides all surge, home two hours later. Having a beer now.
> 
> View attachment 333407


Nice, that's what I call smart driving. Cheers


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a decent day. I got a $20 cash tip on top of it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I did a 3:00pm-8pm....then 10:30pm-3:30am.....did $186 Fluber, $76 GRYFT & one $15 cash ride (4 miles)

Caught a couple short but decent $20-$15 surged trips right after fireworks ended.

In the past, it would of been a $400 night. I miss the old multiplier for both apps. Lyft didn't even offer primetime after fireworks (don't even get why people drive for them after any events or drunk time) when they finally did offer up a primetime, it was $1.50 with the +.........lol, not!!!!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not planning on breaking record on the 4th. Last Friday, I broke my R/S record with 31 trips and over $200 after gas. That's the record I'm hoping to break this Friday. I only posted screenshot because some say you can't make any $ on Eats. ?.


31 trips for approx. $200.00?
No thanks!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Didnt drive last year , but did in 2017 and did like $103 in like 6 hours of drive time. I plan on working a 6AM to 2:30 PM shift this year and then spend rest of the day with famly


Made $43 in first 90 mnutes and no trips in next 30 minutes so turned off app and went grocery shopping and then home for the day.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I might have made a mistake. There's more surge tonight than I've seen in months!!


your lucky you get surge, in my market lyft only gives new insulting persona penny zones. may try uber soon.


----------



## OB 1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Doesn't get better than this for me! (My 1st 4th of July!) $380! ...And 2 Drunk chicks I picked up BEFORE Summerfest (trying to get me t stop at a Liquor store) + the 6 College Babes I picked up on Bikini's at Bradford Beach!! PRICELESS!!! ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It was busy out here in San Diego. Had a pretty good day. Made $35 cash tips as well as a $20 cleaning fee for sand.







ca


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Did pretty good. That was between 11am and 7pm?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-did-you-do-in-4th-of-july.338079/post-5161302


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously, you are a troll. There's is no one clocking $40 an hour every 6 hour stretch.


I have in the past but it's rare.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I enjoyed the day, watched fireworks from my deck. Waited for some traffic to simmer down. Did three rides all surge, home two hours later. Having a beer now.
> 
> View attachment 333407


You did great! Does your surge still follow the 2x, 3x, etc? I got 1 surge yesterday in my area and it was a set amount of $1.75 for a 51 mile ride ??.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You did great! Does your surge still follow the 2x, 3x, etc? I got 1 surge yesterday in my area and it was a set amount of $1.75 for a 51 mile ride ??.


Still have surge mutilplyer. I don't think I will drive much when it's gone. Maybe just using DF. Three rides last night 3.4, 3.1 long distance 25 miles and one at 2.2


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Still have surge mutilplyer. I don't think I will drive much when it's gone. Maybe just using DF. Three rides last night 3.4, 3.1 long distance 25 miles and one at 2.2


You are very lucky friend. I wish my market still had the surge multiplier. I was making an extra $10-23 a ride instead of possibly $10-150 on any given ride. Last year I gave a ride with $170 surge added. A 40 minute ride where I made $220. Nowadays the best I can hope for is an extra $25 if I'm lucky.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> your lucky you get surge, in my market lyft only gives new insulting persona penny zones. may try uber soon.


Surge is rare these days but it still exists in the LA/OC market. It will probably vanish in the future but Uber should know it will really upset many of their top drivers so maybe they don't want to risk the disruption.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Surge is rare these days but it still exists in the LA/OC market. It will probably vanish in the future but Uber should know it will really upset many of their top drivers so maybe they don't want to risk the disruption.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> hope you guys get to keep it .


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> It was busy out here in San Diego. Had a pretty good day. Made $35 cash tips as well as a $20 cleaning fee for sand.
> View attachment 333446
> ca


How did you drive 13 hours? I thought 12 hours and your off line for 6?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Had to work the regular job, but got OT from that. Will work both Gryft/Ubernator on the weekend. Since I am off for week from work, going to do some runs throughout the upcoming week, a few hours here and there.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ratethis said:


> How did you drive 13 hours? I thought 12 hours and your off line for 6?


Yea its 12 hours amd they kick you offline but those 12 hours is pretty flexible. Every minute online doesn't count towards your 12 hours. Normally I have to be driving for 14-15 hours to get kicked offline which happened to me on the 4th.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I drove on the 4th. Set the destination filter for my family's Independence Day celebration way out in the 'burbs, left two hours early, arrived on time with a shade over $60 in extra revenue. Several hours later, picked up $8 in cancellation fees on the way home (late night, long after I normally quit, and the drunks were butt-requesting in the 'burbs).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OB 1 said:


> Doesn't get better than this for me! (My 1st 4th of July!) $380! ...And 2 Drunk chicks I picked up BEFORE Summerfest (trying to get me t stop at a Liquor store) + the 6 College Babes I picked up on Bikini's at Bradford Beach!! PRICELESS!!! ?


So you made $140 tips then? Your screenshot is showing $240.


----------

